# Adonis Stevenson: The Superhero Boxing Needs!



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

*He helps within boxing, presenting the belt Mayweather and Pacquiao will be fighting for*









*He volunteers at homeless shelters *

















*And lets them hold his belts with their grubby fingers*

















*He makes time for his fans wherever he is*

























*Oh, and he helps brighten up the day of CHILDREN WITH CANCER*









NOW I KNOW WHERE THIS IS GOING

"But Adonis is a pimp who slaps women and rapes them waaah"

The man commited these crimes when he was 21 years old. He wasn't even a fully developed man yet. You are all hating on something he did in 1998. 17 years ago. He served his time like a man, has apologised for his crimes and truly repented his sins.

Even at the time you can see he was just a fragile young man being *MANIPULATED* into doing what he did.

I'm sure many of you will have already read his story but I'll post it in spoiler tags anyway as it is very long.



Spoiler



1998, 12th of September, Anjou.

Tension is high on the run down streets of Judith-Jasmines. The two young prostitutes Roxanna and Isabelle (fictitious names) plotted to assassinate Adonis and Fox according to legal documents consulted by La Presse.

Adonis, 21 years old and Fox 23 were always inseparable. Together, they founded the Obsession escorting agency with another one of their gang members, Pascal Almonacy. A fourth man would later join their ranks.

The girls, between 17 and 25 years of age, would work 24/7. They have no right to leave the building without authorisation. Every one of them in love with a member of the gang.

Adonis pimps out two young ladies. Isabelle had already been an erotic dancer before they met. â€œI want someone like that,â€ she said as she saw him. Adonis would later recruit VÃ©ronique, the second girl, at la Ronde, where she worked. At the end of one of her shifts, Adonis invites her to a party. She was ready â€œto do anything for himâ€ as she would later testify.

He promises them fiancÃ©s. To get there, a lot of money was needed. Prostitution is only â€œtemporaryâ€, just a quick way to get to their main objective.

The gang members would even get money from the girlsâ€™ purses. They would leave them 10-20$ to let them eat at Mcdonalds. 120$ per hour for sex. Isabelle figures that in a few months, sheâ€™ll be able to get 40,000$ for Adonis.

Vengeance in the Loung

In the coming months, the situation worsens. The girls get beaten when not enough cash is brought in. Fox rapes when he pleases.

One day, Isabelle confides in Roxanne that she wants to kill Adonis. Heâ€™s been beating her more often as of recent. One day, he brandishes his knife and asks her to choose: either she gets it up at the ass or he sodomizes her.

Roxanne convinces Isabelle that itâ€™d be best to go straight for the head, Fox, instead. Sheâ€™s got a client who can take care of it.

Before anything is set in stone, Isabelle reveals everything to Fox. He is furious. That night, the gang punishes Roxanne while Isabelle is forced to watch.

Fox starts things off and literally jumps Roxanne, seated on the divan in the lounge. Adonis and Pascal join in. Blood begins to flow. Fox pulls a knife on the young girl. He continuously places the blade only millimeters away from her skin.

â€œEveryone beat me. You get punches on the head, in the ribs, in the face.â€, Roxanna later testified.

From a broken nose to a fractured jaw, every single member made her suffer. The next day, she was beat once again. Exhausted, she denounces Isabelle who is â€œstealingâ€ the gang by keeping the â€œextraâ€ money given from clients.

Now, it was Isabelleâ€™s turn. Adonis hits her once in the face.

â€œAfter that, he took the knife and put it against my fingers upside-down, but I still felt itâ€™s pressure.â€

Adonis didnâ€™t follow through with the threat and only remarked â€œCome to bed. You know that your my woman and that I love you, right?â€

Anything Goes

To continue the torture, the guys come up with a new idea. They organize a boxing match between the two â€œconspiratorsâ€.

Adonis lends them a pair of gloves. Anything goes. â€œIf I didnâ€™t knock out Isabelle, it would be Fox who would knock me out.â€ Explained Roxanne.

Near the end of September, Roxanne finally begged her way to be allowed to go to eat out with her father. She swears she will tell him nothing. She does her best to hide her bruises with excessive makeup. But once in front of her farther, she bursts into tears. She recounts her nightmare. He hides her in a safe place and she would later go to the police.

Roxanneâ€™s disappearance brings about agitation. The gang moves the girls around from one motel to the next. Since the police never came, they would later return to the apartment in Anjou.

In the morn of October 21st, the police enter the establishment. The members are cuffed and the girls are taken away as well. They would reveal everything.

No less than 32 accusations are placed against the four men, prostitution, death threats, assault and battery.

Olympic Dreams

A few days after their first appearance in front of the judge, the accused beg for their liberty.

â€œMy goal is to go to the Olympics. Before the arrest, I was training myself regularly six hours per day. I train in the morning. I run for two hoursâ€, testified Adonis.

The judge refuses to free the gang. Too dangerous.

Earlier this month, we ran into him while he was training for his fight on the 30th of November in Quebec. The boxer allowed us to go back on a few elements of his past.

He paid some lip service, regretting what the girls had to endure.

Adonis would later assure that he has â€œcleaned upâ€ his entourage since then.

Denunciation

At the hearing, the four girls would denounce each of the accused.

None of the accused would attempt to defend themselves. As he would recall, Adonis was ordered not to testify. â€œOf course thereâ€™ll be some repercussions if you talk. In those types of situations, you canâ€™t talk. I respected that.â€

La Presse would later find two of the gangâ€™s victims to shed some light on the role Adonis played back in the day.

Despite the amount of time that has passed, the two still tremble to the thought. One no longer despises the boxer. The other has never forgiven him.

â€œHe doesnâ€™t deserve to be admired the way he is after what heâ€™s done. What would you say if that happen to your daughter?â€ says the one who still despises him. She was fuming when the boxer would appear on the show â€œTout le monde en parle (everyoneâ€™s talking about it)â€ last year as they depicted him as the girlsâ€™ â€œbodyguardâ€. â€œHe was Foxâ€™s right hand man. He was more than just a body guard.â€

Even if he refuses to admit it, Adonis beat those girls, confirms the other victim. â€œI think he was just following orders ; to stop Fox from killing us. It was to protect us from the worst.â€ Says the one who had forgiven him.

â€œThe other guys were manipulated too, not just the girls.â€ Adds another.

At the time, Adonis was often at the gym â€œI think it was his escape. He definitely wouldnâ€™t admit it, but I think he was also afraid of the boss.â€. Confirms another victim.

Life in the shadows.

On April 2nd 2000 at the RiviÃ¨re-des-Prairies prison, Adonis is placed in the â€œprotectionâ€ section of the prison alongside another one of the accused. The men are confined to their sells 23 hours a day.

At 5 oâ€™clock, itâ€™s visit time. The detained wait for their doors to open so they can get to the booths. One man lags behind: Adonis. Another inmate, Guy Langlois, impatiently screams â€œYou coming out or what?â€ in a disrespectful tone.

Adonis respondes â€œYou talking to me like that?â€ The man replies â€œyeahâ€ in the same tone. Things do not escalate any further.

At 7:30 pm, a brawl breaks out between about 10 inmates. Cries resonate through the halls, tensions rise. As the guards arrive, Langlois is out on his back in front of a cell. Adonis violently kicks Langlois in the head.

â€œI dreamt about that for 3 days. I had never seen anything so violent in my 11 years.â€ Says one of the agents.

Langlois was bleeding from the mouth and was having convulsions. He was later transported to a hospital in which he would later fall into a coma. Despite the double fractures to his skull, he would be hospitalized for 10 days and later survived.

Adonis claims that he was jumped by about 10 men, some armed with make shift shivs. He responded by KOing 5 or 6 of them before the guards arrived.

â€œThey knew I could box. They wanted to test me. Thatâ€™s what prison is likeâ€ says the boxer.

The striking Verdict

One month later, judge Jean-Pierres decisions strikes as painfully as an uppercut (corn ball)

â€œThere is no doubt that the accused have borne the fruits of labour from the prostitution ring. These young girls were severely beaten. They were forced to beat each other. They were forced to commit lesbian-like acts. They were threatened if they even suggested leaving the group.â€ Fox however, was definitely the head of the group, as was declared by the judge.

Adonis had control over two young girls who would bring him money, stated the judge. He bore witness to the gangâ€™s criminal activities. He was present when the girls would get beaten.

The accused were found guilty. Fox would receive 5 years in prison while Adonis and Pascal are sent to jail for 4 years.

They had already been in preventative holding for 20 months. Back then, that counted as twice the amount of time.

The boxerâ€™s legal troubles did not end there. Another trial would have him testify for the scuffle that took place last time he was imprisoned. He was accused of attempted murder and aggression.

To his delight, the heaviest accusation was dropped. In September, he pleaded guilty to the aggression charges. He received an extra month in prison. Once released in 2001, he would make a pact with himself. Never again would he go back. Itâ€™s time to get back to the gym.



Now, I just want to point out, the girls were aged 17-25 SO everyone calling him a paedophile is WRONG.

That's not to excuse what he did, and I'm sure he lives feeling awful about it every day. Even at the time you can see he felt bad with what he was doing. As one of the girls he was in control of even says, fox was *MANIPULATING* him. He was being used to do this and he made a big mistake.

And he clearly showed remorse. When you compare what they did when FOX was there to one of the girls as opposed to Adonis' reaction when he was on his own... well:

*"Fox starts things off and literally jumps Roxanne, seated on the divan in the lounge. Adonis and Pascal join in. Blood begins to flow. Fox pulls a knife on the young girl. He continuously places the blade only millimeters away from her skin. â€œEveryone beat me. You get punches on the head, in the ribs, in the face.â€, Roxanna later testified."
*
And when Adonis has to deal with something on his own...

"Now, it was Isabelleâ€™s turn. Adonis hits her once in the face.

*â€œAfter that, he took the knife and put it against my fingers upside-down, but I still felt itâ€™s pressure.â€ Adonis didnâ€™t follow through with the threat and only remarked â€œCome to bed. You know that your my woman and that I love you, right?â€"*

He shows remorse. He knew what he was doing it wrong but felt under pressure by fox being there.

You can clearly see he is a changed man now by all my pictures earlier. He is now a grown family man who helps within his community and has completely reformed.

*Adonis "Superman" Stevenson. We love you. *


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't hold anything against him for what he has done, he has done his prison sentence and hasn't been in trouble since.
So all good.

But saying he was manipulated is weak ass excuse, if he could not see what he was doing back then was wrong then not only did he use to be scum, but he was also a straight retard.
But he's no longer a criminal so all is good.

I do prefer Adrien Broner as a true anti-hero though.









:lol:
Shame Maidana didn't want the rematch, after a few tactical adjustments he would have beaten Marcos' shit in. :deal


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Fucking rights, get Ian Huntley in there as his cornerman and Petere Sutcliffe as his manager and you've got a super team in the making.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

In case people are wondering, the "attempted murder and aggression" in jail happened when guys realized he was a boxer... A small group jumped him, he knocked a couple down but couldn't ultimately fend them all off. A week later, one of those dudes called him some kind of name in the cafeteria, Adonis said "are you talking to me?" to which dude said yes. Hours later, Adonis was able to go one on one with the guy, put him down with a left and kicked him in the temple, leaving him severely brain damaged.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

*He stole this belt and blamed it on Larry Holmes *









*He spits in food at homeless shelters *

















*He kidnapped Santa Claus and made him fight homeless people for his own amusement*

















*He raped this bitch*









*And this one*









*He raping errybody*









*Oh, and he gave this CHILD CANCER*









HE'S A MONSTER

*Adonis "Superman" Stevenson. We love you. * ​


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

If Adonis keepa it up he couls go down next to Tony Ayala as an all round great guy of boxing.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

drozzy said:


> In case people are wondering, the "attempted murder and aggression" in jail happened when guys realized he was a boxer... A small group jumped him, he knocked a couple down but couldn't ultimately fend them all off. A week later, one of those dudes called him some kind of name in the cafeteria, Adonis said "are you talking to me?" to which dude said yes. Hours later, Adonis was able to go one on one with the guy, put him down with a left and kicked him in the temple, leaving him severely brain damaged.


Justified, IMO. The guy was meant to be in for a long time too, probably a murderer and Adonis saved the world from one more scumbag.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm actually behind this.

We have no idea what position he was in when he was younger,or how he was brought up.but we know he is a great example of somebody turning their life around.

Look at mike tyson,he is a fucking icon.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

One to watch said:


> I'm actually behind this.
> 
> We have no idea what position he was in when he was younger,or how he was brought up.but we know he is a great example of somebody turning their life around.
> 
> Look at mike tyson,he is a fucking icon.


:deal

Tyson was a rapist, thief, thug, gangster who cheated drug tests, bit people's ears off and disgraced the sport on many occasions. Yet he is an icon.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

I forgot about the home made ice picks and the coma....

"Stevenson s'Ã©lance et dÃ©coche un coup de pied * la tÃªte de Langlois.Â«Pendant trois jours, j'en ai rÃªvÃ©, de Ã§a, l*, parce que je n'avais jamais vu Ã§a, quelque chose d'aussi violent, en 11 ans de carriÃ¨reÂ», dira un agent carcÃ©ral selon des documents judiciaires.
Langlois a du sang qui lui coule de la bouche. Il a des convulsions. TransportÃ© d'urgence * l'hÃ´pital, il sombre dans un coma profond. Double fracture du crÃ¢ne. HospitalisÃ© dix jours, il a survÃ©cu.
Stevenson affirme avoir Ã©tÃ© attaquÃ© par une dizaine de gars, certains armÃ©s de pics artisanaux. Il a rÃ©pliquÃ© en passant le K.-O. * 5 ou 6 d'entre eux avant que les gardiens dÃ©barquent.
Â«Ils savaient que j'aimais la boxe. Ils voulaient me tester. C'est comme Ã§a la prisonÂ», indique le boxeur."	




Stevenson lands a running kick to Langlois' head. "I had nightmares for three days, I had never seen something this violent in 11 years of career", said a guard when he testified as part of an investigation.
Langlois bleeds from the mouth, suffers convulsions. After being taken to the hospital, he enters a deep coma. Double fracture to the skull. He survives after spending 10 days in the hospital.
Stevenson says he was attacked by 10 guys, some of them armed with home made ice picks. He KO'ed 5-6 of them before the guards intervened.
"They knew I liked boxing, they wanted to test me. It's like that in prison.", says Stevenson.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> :lol:
> Shame Maidana didn't want the rematch, after a few tactical adjustments he would have beaten Marcos' shit in. :deal


Maidana would trash him again, BRONER SUCKS.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

dyna said:


> Shame Maidana didn't want the rematch, after a few tactical adjustments he would have beaten Marcos' shit in. :deal


:verysad


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Maidana would trash him again, BRONER SUCKS.


Then why was he so scared of the rematch?
Maidana tasting the canvas in the rematch.

It's about billions.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

EvianMcGirt said:


> *He stole this belt and blamed it on Larry Holmes *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That post! :yep


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Fucking rights, get Ian Huntley in there as his cornerman and Petere Sutcliffe as his manager and you've got a super team in the making.


Em... Yes, he's right beside two deeply violent signature killers.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> :verysad


http://www.boxingscene.com/maidana-ready-broner-ii-get-pushed-back--73710

Maidana is a chicken, he knew he couldn't beat an adjusted Broner.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Em... Yes, he's right beside two deeply violent signature killers.


Splitting hairs when it comes to years of raping, torturing, beating and traffiking. Probably be better off dead.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

dyna said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/maidana-ready-broner-ii-get-pushed-back--73710
> 
> Maidana is a chicken, he knew he couldn't beat an adjusted Broner.


Wrong and wrong.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't really give a shit whether he's a good or bad guy outside the ring. He's a good showman and I enjoy watching his fights. That's all I really give a fuck about.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> Wrong and wrong.
> 
> https://usatftw.files.wordpress.com/2013/12/broner2.gif?w=1000[[/QUOTE]
> 
> Call me when Maidana has a W on his resume again


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Splitting hairs when it comes to years of raping, torturing, beating and traffiking. Probably be better off dead.


It really isn't!


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

dyna said:


> Call me when Maidana has a W on his resume again


Don't be bitter mate.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> It really isn't!


Course it is. They are all scum of the Earth. Theres a point of vileness that aint isnt acceptable and once you cross it its just various degrees of pure filth. All those crossed it.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Splitting hairs when it comes to years of raping, torturing, beating and traffiking. Probably be better off dead.


Wouldn't surprise me if Tyson caught a few bodies as a kid.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

People saying that Kovalev the racist killer is a great guy and Stevenson is a POS :lol:

Before people criticize me for saying Kovalev is a killer, if you watched the fight you'd see he was deliberately clubbing his man in the back of the head repeatedly. Dirty son of a bitch.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if Tyson caught a few bodies as a kid.


Well according to Atlas he used to beat OAPs up to rob them of their shopping.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> People saying that Kovalev the racist killer is a great guy and Stevenson is a POS :lol:
> 
> Before people criticize me for saying Kovalev is a killer, if you watched the fight you'd see he was deliberately clubbing his man in the back of the head repeatedly. Dirty son of a bitch.


:rofl Your reaching now. He's just fighting, how many guys punch on the back of the head - you can stick as much blame on the ref for not DQing him. Being in a fight where someone is killed unintentionally is completely different to going out of your way to kidnap two kids, pimp them out, threaten to kill them if they don't make enough money, rape them, beat the shit out of them, torture them, make them beat each other up constantly for years.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Chacal so salty about his wannabe boyfriends history :rofl


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck what the man has done outside of the ring, in there


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

You're talking about a piece of human excement, who beat and tortured young girls, when all he actually HAD to do was keep them from running away. (which by itself would be despicable.) There is no excuse. NONE. He's garbage, and people don't ever change what they are inside.

No pre-arranged photo-op at a homeless shelter (set up no doubt by his agent or publicist) makes a damn bit of difference.


How fucking naive some people are .....


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Chacal is officially this forums biggest ******.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

nvs said:


> Chacal so salty about his wannabe boyfriends history :rofl


I've never seen a more shameless dickrider on any of these forums.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Yeah I'm not into really hating on what a dude did over a decade ago if he has repented and reformed. It can't be forgotten but everyone deserves a second chance.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah I'm not into really hating on what a dude did over a decade ago if he has repented and reformed. It can't be forgotten but everyone deserves a second chance.


Adonis was a G


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

This got way more bites than I thought it would :lol:


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Chatty said:


> If Adonis keepa it up he couls go down next to Tony Ayala as an all round great guy of boxing.


:lol:


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Adonis letting people hold his championship belts is no different to what Charlie Zelenoff does when he is out and about with his UBF belt.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

#Adonisstevenson #Letsgochamp #supermanisinthebuilding


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

EvianMcGirt said:


> *He stole this belt and blamed it on Larry Holmes *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol::lol:


----------



## unheeding (Jul 22, 2013)

Of course he repents, he makes millions as a professional boxer, who wouldn't? The thing is, if boxing would not have worked out for him, don't you think he would have continued to make easy, dirty money, instead of working at McDonald's? C'mon son!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

You know why he's smiling with that little cancer girl?

Because he knows that if she survives, in about seven years he can kidnap her, beat her senseless, and then force her into prostitution.



See, after Sergey beats him into retirement, he'll still have a good source of income !


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

I don't care that Adonis was or is what he was, I don't care if Kov is a racist, I just want to see them fight


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> You know why he's smiling with that little cancer girl?
> 
> Because he knows that if she survives, in about seven years he can kidnap her, beat her senseless, and then force her into prostitution.
> 
> See, after Sergey beats him into retirement, he'll still have a good source of income !


Smh, sick.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah I'm not into really hating on what a dude did over a decade ago if he has repented and reformed. It can't be forgotten but everyone deserves a second chance.


Racists too?


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Adonis Stevenson's father was killed in a karate tournament before his mother gave birth, he was raised by a single mother of a large family with no father figure to be guided by, the Dad traditionally finds his son a job, and hobby's. Adonis didn't get that advantage.

Being a young, desperate, easily influenced young guy, money is everything, I don't no how bad off financially he was but there's rough places with a lack of work in Canada too, Throw a large sum of money at a guy in his situation and I'm sure he'll bite. He had intentions to be a boxer back then, it's not like he picked up the trade in prison, he actually had a dream.

I've read about Stevenson's past countless times, there's bad bits, but it's alarming how one of the victims is actually defending him, this "Fox" guy is a genuine control freak psycho, you don't obey him and he probably gets someone to assassinate you, the victim is saying that Adonis obeyed his commands so that the real psycho didn't take it in to his own hands, he could have saved there lives for all we know.

If Stevenson was a legit thug he'd be with the prison gangs, not the target, those guys are real thugs with horrible intentions, the guy who stays out of trouble and keeps to himself is the target, If he was scum like them, they'd accept him, but this is a guy with ambitions in life, he wanted out of there... It sounds like a terrible situation to be in.

That prison beatdown was badass though, it just shows how for real he is, kayoing 6 armed thugs and keeping them off until the guards arrive... I imagine it looking like this.






Boxing isn't a sport for good guys, no one knows Kovalev past either, he's an insecure guy and the type not to say the wrong thing to.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

But Adonis is a pimp who slaps women and rapes them


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Mr. Brain said:


> But Adonis is a pimp who slaps women and rapes them


Adonis was a G


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

nvs said:


> Racists too?


Yeah. Kovalev apologized. Good enough for me.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

This ATG thread should be a sticky.






"This is Superman! This is a new new man that's just landed on the planet and he's going to bring excitement to boxing. Adonis Stevenson is what we need for our sport."


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Kovalev Kryptonite will sink your "super hero".


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/592793846158884867


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

AzarZ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/592793846158884867


Such a role model.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/592793846158884867


Great guy.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/592793846158884867


Wish he was my dad


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I heard he is going to start his own stable consisting of the finest men in boxing history. What a great guy, the stffing is meant to look something like this:

Pimp Daddy - Adonis Stevenson
Public Relations Guru - Don King
Youth Ambassador - Tony Ayala Jnr
Good Sport Ambassador - James Butler
Equal Rights Against Sexism Gaffer - Edwin Valero
Playing The Race Card to Get off With Murder - Ruben Carter


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> Wish he was my dad


Hell yeah. I can always need some money.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

dyna said:


> Wish he was my dad


:rofl



Chatty said:


> I heard he is going to start his own stable consisting of the finest men in boxing history. What a great guy, the stffing is meant to look something like this:
> 
> Pimp Daddy - Adonis Stevenson
> Public Relations Guru - Don King
> ...


The boxing version of the Avengers basically


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

EvianMcGirt said:


> *He stole this belt and blamed it on Larry Holmes *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just had to pop in and say this is an ATG post! :rofl


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

drozzy said:


> I forgot about the home made ice picks and the coma....
> 
> "Stevenson s'ï¿½lance et dï¿½coche un coup de pied * la tï¿½te de Langlois.ï¿½Pendant trois jours, j'en ai rï¿½vï¿½, de ï¿½a, l*, parce que je n'avais jamais vu ï¿½a, quelque chose d'aussi violent, en 11 ans de carriï¿½reï¿½, dira un agent carcï¿½ral selon des documents judiciaires.
> Langlois a du sang qui lui coule de la bouche. Il a des convulsions. Transportï¿½ d'urgence * l'hï¿½pital, il sombre dans un coma profond. Double fracture du crï¿½ne. Hospitalisï¿½ dix jours, il a survï¿½cu.
> ...


Adonis a fucking G.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/593167782394494976


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Yung Superman in the house


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:happy :happy


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Superman raising awareness:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595999738006261760


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

EvianMcGirt said:


> *He stole this belt and blamed it on Larry Holmes *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Superman raising awareness:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595999738006261760


how anyone can hate on the man is beyond me


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Superman is the kind of guy I'd fake a psychosis for just to have a chance of meeting him in the psych ward.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wallet said:


> Superman raising awareness:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595999738006261760


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/597438806095106049
Adonis wishing a Happy Mother's Day to all the Supermoms out there.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

dyna said:


> Wish he was my dad


He's a great family man. Are you jealous?


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Chatty said:


> I heard he is going to start his own stable consisting of the finest men in boxing history. What a great guy, the stffing is meant to look something like this:
> 
> Pimp Daddy - Adonis Stevenson
> Public Relations Guru - Don King
> ...


What about ike ibeabuci?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

BuffDaddy said:


> What about ike ibeabuci?


Ole who?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Fun fact, Adonis Stevenson's real name is Stevenson Adonis but he chose to reverse it.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Fun fact, Adonis Stevenson's real name is Stevenson Adonis but he chose to reverse it.


Didn't know that.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


>


^ Look at that. He's even trying to rape his own SON in the ass !

The guy just can't help himself.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> ^ Look at that. He's even trying to rape his own SON in the ass !
> 
> The guy just can't help himself.


Jeeeez mannnn


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> ^ Look at that. He's even trying to rape his own SON in the ass !
> 
> The guy just can't help himself.


sick


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> He's a great family man. Are you jealous?


Very much so, I want to be his little baby boy.
Father of the century.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

It looks like Superman Stevenson is going after the big one, the evilest of all enemies, the undestructable, unbeatable, supervillain of all times Darth Karpency.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> It looks like Superman Stevenson is going after the big one, the evilest of all enemies, the undestructable, unbeatable, supervillain of all times Darth Karpency.


He said he's the only way Stevenson will get out of this fight is if he kills himself and then runs into a pool full of lava right after. Guy means business. :bbb

Stevenson signed his own death certificate, but didn't he say that the fans don't want to see him fight Kovalev? No, he said the fans want to see him fight pound-for-pound fighters like Bika and Karpency.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Gotta love Adonis for giving Karpency a chance! A chance at a title, a chance to feed his family, and most importantly - a chance at glory.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/623545864837967872


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/623545864837967872


Stevenson actually carries his belt around, wherever he goes?

What a loser.

Nice hat, though. :verysad


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Gotta love Adonis for giving Karpency a chance! A chance at a title, a chance to feed his family, and most importantly - a chance at glory.


First time since Sugar Ray - Bob Provizzi I've seen a fighter that generous towards an underrated prospect.
Truly a modern day Nelson Mandela.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Stevenson actually carries his belt around, wherever he goes?
> 
> What a loser.
> 
> Nice hat, though. :verysad


:lol: I'm sure he takes it to any appearances he does.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

not only does karpency have no punch resistance he cant punch as well


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Cableaddict said:


> Stevenson actually carries his belt around, wherever he goes?
> 
> What a loser.
> 
> Nice hat, though. :verysad


That's Wyclef with Adonis' belt, not Adonis.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Happy birthday superhero


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

arty


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

For his birthday, Stevenson's management sent him a case of chloroform, a bunch of handcuffs, a stun-gun, and the addresses of several 15 year old schoolgirls.


What a lucky guy !


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> For his birthday, Stevenson's management sent him a case of chloroform, a bunch of handcuffs, a stun-gun, and the addresses of several 15 year old schoolgirls.
> 
> What a lucky guy !


:rofl


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Superman hates poverty.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648550770783096832


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Superman hates poverty.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648550770783096832


Very generous.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Cormega said:


> That's Wyclef with Adonis' belt, not Adonis.


Obviously. His point being Stevenson took it there in the first place.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Chatty said:


> I heard he is going to start his own stable consisting of the finest men in boxing history. What a great guy, the stffing is meant to look something like this:
> 
> Pimp Daddy - Adonis Stevenson
> Public Relations Guru - Don King
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


Is GGG letting in Adonis on some secrets to beat Kovalev? :lol:


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Damn, GGG and Adonis look the same size!?


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Damn, GGG and Adonis look the same size!?


Unless Adonis is so hunched over.


----------



## MaliBua (Dec 18, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Damn, GGG and Adonis look the same size!?


Look Adonis legs.. like featherweights calfs.:rofl


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Wallet said:


> Superman hates poverty.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648550770783096832


Very kind gesture


----------



## Snakefist (Oct 22, 2012)

knowimuch said:


> :rofl
> 
> The boxing version of the Avengers basically


More like the suicide squad


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Snakefist said:


> More like the suicide squad


Didn't know about SS back than but yeah, way more approprite


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

I wasn't aware that Stevenson was that bad when he was younger. I like watching his fights but he rightfully got stripped of the ring belt because his fighting of lackluster competition recently. If he does fight Kovalev soon, they should put the ring belt up for that fight. Apparently it might actually happen this year (fingers crossed)


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

GlassJaw said:


> I wasn't aware that Stevenson was that bad when he was younger. I like watching his fights but he rightfully got stripped of the ring belt because his fighting of lackluster competition recently. If he does fight Kovalev soon, they should put the ring belt up for that fight. Apparently it might actually happen this year (fingers crossed)


his competition has been no less lackluster than Kovalev's.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

rjjfan said:


> Damn, GGG and Adonis look the same size!?


GGG should challenge Kovalev.
And Stevenson face Alvarez at 155.

On the undercard of Joshua-Briggs/Bellew-Shumenov PPV doubleheader at Glastonbury in Crimea.

Ward & Froch serving as a commentary team.

Hymns performed by Fury.

Introductions by Floyd Sr.

TV rights - Japanese youtube.

Amir Khan's skype commercials between rounds.

Co-promoted by Eddie Hearn, Frank Warren and W.Hryunov.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> GGG should challenge Kovalev.
> And Stevenson face Alvarez at 155.
> 
> On the undercard of Joshua-Briggs/Bellew-Shumenov PPV doubleheader at Glastonbury in Crimea.
> ...


Reffed by Ian John Lewis


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Stevenson getting stripped of the Ring belt is complete bullshit, but I stopped associating the Ring belt with the lineal belt years ago. They crowned Garcia the ring champion when he beat Khan when he didn't deserve the lineal belt until he beat Peterson.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Chacal said:


> his competition has been no less lackluster than Kovalev's.


I don't think there's too much between them resume wise but lately

Hopkins, Pascal X2 >>> Sakio Bika and Fonfara


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> the lineal belt


You need to stop clinging to that anachronism, Bball.

PBC belt is the only one that matters.


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

As others said the guy did his time in jail and has behaved himself since

He has put on entertainment for us fans and it looks like he takes time to give back in one way or another


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> You need to stop clinging to that anachronism, Bball.
> 
> PBC belt is the only one that matters.


lol the PBC belt could be almost the same as the lineal belt in 10 years.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> lol the PBC belt could be almost the same as the lineal belt in 10 years.


The more I watch boxing _(and I've been following it for almost a month now)_ the less I care about certain fighters.

Good fights are what matters.

Thats why it's frustrating to see Wilder, who despite his weaknesses can deliver excitement, fighting bum after bum; Thurman giving weird interviews and enjoying his flute; Lara fighting nobodies; Stevenson wasting his prime; Spence hyped as the best prospect, etc.

They all should be fighting meaningful opponents.

Preferably on a monthly basis.
In Mexico.

Yup, I've been watching Chavez Sr non-stop since Christmas.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5B%2FCOLOR%5D682706836911337473
They can strip the champ but we knows he's the No.1 at LHW.


----------

